# Help me get 500! - Leap Into The Void group buy.



## Mikael Adle (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey forum members, composers, producers, hobbyists and all,

Is it possible to collect 500 people?





Help me get 500!

*A once in a lifetime group buy.* (€10)

Heres how it works.
Enter the group buy by pressing the "Enter here" button on the special offers page and complete your payment (€10).
If we reach 500 people or more you will receive all* of the meticulously crafted sound sets from Leap Into The Void.
Soundsets for Absynth, Bazille and Massive.
If we don't reach 500 you get your money back.

Help me get 500 group buy is available through September and will never appear again.
Whether you are a first time customer or own several Leap Into The Void sound sets this is a once in a lifetime deal so don't miss out.

Enter the group buy here.

The web page will be updated once a day so you can follow the number of participants should you want.
*Please note: Every €10 counts as one more participant. Should you want to pay €10 multiple times and/or change the quantity to 2 (€20), 3 (€30) or more at checkout, it will be counted as 2, 3 or more participants.*

_* the following sound sets from 2016 are excluded (warmer mystery in ambient atmospheres, entropy module, memento mori, elegance macabre) and Massive unlimited subscription._

Help me get 500!

Spread the word, share with the world.

Mikael Adle
Leap Into The Void


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Sep 15, 2016)

Sounds like a great deal, I'm in!


----------



## evilantal (Sep 15, 2016)

Cool Mikael.
Love your Bazille stuff. I'm in.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 16, 2016)

@ArtTurnerMusic
Good to hear, great.

@evilantal
Thank you for those words and great you are in.


----------



## pinki (Sep 16, 2016)

In.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 17, 2016)

Done. What a quality set of sounds for this price.


----------



## Pixelee (Sep 17, 2016)

Just curious, what happens to the participants if 500 is not reached?


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 17, 2016)

Awesome pinki and Mornats. 

@Pixelee
"If we don't reach 500 you get your money back." 


Second day (48 hours) has passed and 109 people are onboard. (13 days to go).

Enter here.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 17, 2016)

May I pretend to be many people for this?


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 17, 2016)

Zookes said:


> May I pretend to be many people for this?


Sure. See first post.
If you change quantity to 2 (€20) it will count as 2 participants. If you pay €60 it's the same as 6 participants.

Every €10 will count as one participant.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 20, 2016)

After the forth day we are 170 people.
Fifth day is soon coming to a close. Please check this page if you want to follow.

For those of you who are on the fence, heres whats included in the deal.
For €10 (euro) you'll get the following...

Absynth (*6 soundsets, a total of 718 patches*)
-Enchantment of Absynth Vol. 1, 2, 3 (390)
-Pads of the sky (72)
-The Abyss (128)
-The Abyss - Extended path (128)

Bazille (*5 soundsets, a total of 559 patches*)
-Canto Con Brio Electric (128)
-Crystalline Textures (110)
-Metamodernistic Distortion (103)
-Polymorphic Atavism (108)
-Post Zen Fusion (110)

Massive (*10 soundsets, a total of 1079 patches*)
-Beauty from a Synthesizer (128)
-Darker than Dark within Bloom (150)
-Dronos of Meta (72)
-Fields of Serenity (114)
-Flow (65)
-Fundamental (95)
-Knowledge of the hidden (64)
-Omin obscurus atmosphaerum (102)
-The serpent (144)
-Thou serpent continuum (145)

2356 patches all in all.


----------



## frontline (Sep 20, 2016)

Looks good...and in. (I've wanted to spend more time with Bazille.)


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 22, 2016)

frontline said:


> Looks good...and in. (I've wanted to spend more time with Bazille.)


Awesome.
Cool, I have only positive things to say about Bazille.


Update:
Seven days has passed. 216 people are on board (8 days to go).

Spread the word, share with the world.


----------



## higgs (Sep 22, 2016)

Done-zo Washington!

(I'm in...)


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 24, 2016)

higgs said:


> Done-zo Washington!
> 
> (I'm in...)


Awesome.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 24, 2016)

Totally forgot, and done


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 24, 2016)

SymphonicSamples said:


> Totally forgot, and done


Splendid. 


Counter update.
Nine days has passed: 241 people are on board. (6 days to go).

Currently four people have paid €20. None €30 or up.
Every €10 counts as one more participant.
The ball is yours.

Leap Into The Void 500 group buy. 21 meticulously crafted sound sets for Absynth, Bazille and Massive at stake.

Enter here.

Spread the word, share with the world.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 25, 2016)

Hope we get there. Had a listen to Mikael's free Massive and Absynth presets and they're better than the factory ones.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 25, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Hope we get there. Had a listen to Mikael's free Massive and Absynth presets and they're better than the factory ones.


Me too.
Thank you for the wonderful words.

Time for a demo.
Enchantment Of Absynth.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 28, 2016)

A short heads up.
First of all, a warm welcome to all on board.

Last counter update from 12 hours ago looks like this...
Twelve days has passed, 362 are on board. 3 days to go.

*Will we make it? Lets make it!*

Leap Into The Void 500 group buy!


To all newcomers!
We are running a group buy and we want you to join. You join by paying minimum €10 which counts as one participant. The goal is 500 participants.
Every €10 counts as one more participant so you can either pay €10 once, or pay €10 several times and/or change the quantity at checkout to 2, 3 etc. You control the fate of reaching the target.

21 sound sets for Absynth, Bazille and Massive are at stake. Please have a listen to the demos on the product pages. If you like the sounds, you cannot afford to miss out.
If we don't reach the target, everyone gets their money back.

This is a once in a lifetime deal which will never happen again.

Enter here.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 28, 2016)

In.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 29, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> In.


Awesome 

Current count: 418.

*Will we make it? Lets make it!*

Leap Into The Void 500 group buy!

To all newcomers!
We are running a group buy and we want you to join. You join by paying minimum €10 which counts as one participant. The goal is 500 participants.
Every €10 counts as one more participant so you can either pay €10 once, or pay €10 several times and/or change the quantity at checkout to 2, 3 etc. You control the fate of reaching the target.
Should you want to pay €50 (equals more than 90% discount of full price) it will count as five participants or if you prefer €100 (equals more than 80% discount of full price) it will count as ten participants. It's still the biggest discount that have ever happened (full price value goes beyond €500 (EUR).

21 sound sets for Absynth, Bazille and Massive are at stake. Please have a listen to the demos on the product pages. If you like the sounds, you cannot afford to miss out.
If we don't reach the target, everyone gets their money back.

This is a once in a lifetime deal which will never happen again.

Enter, double, triple, quadruple up here.


----------



## mickeyl (Sep 29, 2016)

On board as well!


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 29, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> On board as well!


Awesome 

We are entering the last day.
Current count: 457.


----------



## proxima (Sep 29, 2016)

Sure, I'm in. I love absynth sounds but hate its interface...


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 30, 2016)

proxima said:


> Sure, I'm in. I love absynth sounds but hate its interface...


Awesome 

We are currently 495 on board.

Leap Into The Void 500 group buy!

A once in a lifetime deal which will never happen again.
21 sound sets for Absynth, Bazille and Massive for €10.

Join now. Last day!


For those who are interested I'm running a last day special.

Everyone who pays total €50 or more will receive the following soundsets as an extra:
- Warmer Mystery In Ambient Atmospheres (Massive)
- Entropy Module (Bazille)
- Memento Mori (Absynth)
- Massive unlimited subscription (Massive)

Equals 657 more presets.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 30, 2016)

Looks like you made it - fantastic! Can't wait to have a play with all of the new sounds :D


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 30, 2016)

Mornats said:


> Looks like you made it - fantastic! Can't wait to have a play with all of the new sounds :D


Thanks, yes indeed. We did it! 
Delivery on the orders (pre 500 target) are handled manually so please be patient.

For those on the fence, theres still some 10 hours left on the group buy. (23:59 UTC -12).
21 sound sets for Absynth, Bazille and Massive for €10. And an added last day bonus for those who are interested.

Enter here.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 1, 2016)

I've just spent about an hour auditioning a bunch of these presets to a backing beat. All I can say is wow! I must have added most of them to my favourites in Maschine/Komplete Kontrol already! Truly exceptional work here - thanks Mikael!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 1, 2016)

Can't wait until they land in my inbox. Eagerly awaiting delivery.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Oct 1, 2016)

Mornats said:


> I've just spent about an hour auditioning a bunch of these presets to a backing beat. All I can say is wow! I must have added most of them to my favourites in Maschine/Komplete Kontrol already! Truly exceptional work here - thanks Mikael!


Awesome, thanks for the wonderful words.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Oct 1, 2016)

Katzenjammer said:


> Can't wait until they land in my inbox. Eagerly awaiting delivery.


All "original" (21 sound sets) orders should have arrived by now.
For those who ordered the "last day special addition", delivery of the additional content will start asap, probably a day from now.
For any questions, problems or feedback, don't hesitate to contact me directly.

And a huge thanks for everyone who participated.

Hope you'll enjoy the sounds.

Mikael Adle
Leap Into The Void


----------



## Kaan Guner (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm just so sorry I missed this! :/ Feels bad!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 2, 2016)

Just started to go through all the content but have already found heaps of sounds that will be very useful to me. Great sound design Mikael!


----------



## Kaan Guner (Oct 2, 2016)

You're all so lucky guys! Hope there is some treasure for you all in these.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Oct 5, 2016)

Katzenjammer said:


> Just started to go through all the content but have already found heaps of sounds that will be very useful to me. Great sound design Mikael!


Awesome, good to hear you enjoy 

Thanks again for everyone who participated.


----------



## Mikael Adle (Oct 5, 2016)

Kaan Guner said:


> I'm just so sorry I missed this! :/ Feels bad!


Please contact me (liv [at] mikaeladle [dot] se), should you be interested. I'm sure we could find some kind of middle road.


----------



## frontline (Oct 9, 2016)

I am going through the u-he Bazille presets now and just have to say: these are outstanding. Thanks!


----------

